# WANTED...Custom Made CPSIA led tested heat transfers



## nitrofish (Mar 15, 2008)

Are there any Companies that produce CPSIA led tested heat transfers?

I just took 12 custom designs purchased from a Preferred vendor here to a CPSIA testing facility and they quoted me $80 a color....In Those 12 designs there are 44 colors...thats going to cost me $3500.

On my way home I started thinking how in the world would I know if the company changed ink from a different lot in the middle of my run? This defeats the whole purpose of this law. I would have to get every single transfer tested?

I really think the BIG companies should be the ones testing for heat transfers. The guy applying heat and selling them has no control over the situation.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Are there any Companies that produce CPSIA led tested heat transfers?


Have you contacted the companies on this list? http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Nitrofish:

You may want to read this article I wrote for Impressions that was published on their digital newsletter yesterday. It's really focused on printing ink, but some of the same aspects are true.

The CPSIA Effect: A Screen Printer?s Perspective - Impressionsmag.com

Hopefully there will be some changes to this regulation, but i wouldn't hold your breath.

Good luck,

-M


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Great article Marshall but I'm still in the dark on transfer orders. I spoke to a well known manufacturer of stock and custom transfers and they told me I was not required to test anything, that they do the testing and keep the certificates on file. If there were ever any questions, to call them and they would forward me copies. Your article gives me the impression they may be misinterpreting the law... or maybe not. I'm baffled. I can't see many people trying to obey this regulation until the gorilla starts twisting or breaking arms.


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Rick:

If they are performing the batch testing, then they should be able to provide you with the necessary certificates from their lab. You'll need these to fill out your GCC, as the testing information is part of that requirement to put on the form. As the final manufacturer you are the one on the hook, not the transfer company so you have to be the one that has all of the information.

Also don't forget you need to put the permanent tracking label on the shirt as well. Some people are putting this on the shirt as part of the design - small and underneath the image similar to a copy write text. Others are adding this to the neck label information, or using a stamp and putting them on the inside hem of the shirt. There's no guidelines as to "how" you need to handle this part of the regulation - just that you do it.

Tons of people are not following the rules on this. I go into stores all the time and look and I'd say I find less than 10% of the stuff stocked is compliant.

It's a mess. Good luck

-M


----------



## nitrofish (Mar 15, 2008)

AtkinsonConsult said:


> Rick:
> 
> Also don't forget you need to put the permanent tracking label on the shirt as well. Some people are putting this on the shirt as part of the design - small and underneath the image similar to a copy write text. Others are adding this to the neck label information, or using a stamp and putting them on the inside hem of the shirt. There's no guidelines as to "how" you need to handle this part of the regulation - just that you do it.
> 
> ...


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Greg,

Marshall provided you some good information. I would add that the tracking label needs to contain dynamic information (or always changing items) on them that would require you to have a stamp that could be change as well. For example, you need to have your company name / web or phone (should not change) if someone needs to contact you, the date the garment was decorated (changes every day) and a Identification # (different for each job) that can go back to the CPC (Children's Product Certificate - formerly called the General Conformity Certificate) to identify exactly each component used for decorating the garment. So a stamp that is the same all the time will only work for your company info. I know a lot of companies are using digital decorating techniques that allow them to dynamically create the tracking labels. Just need to find a solution that works best for you.

As for the testing, you should get more specifics from your transfer manufacturer as to what certificates they are going to provide to you. To be in compliance, you will need to get a testing certificate on each ink color (or the base inks used to create that color as long as there are no other additives put in it) used to make the transfers. In addition every time they order new ink from their supplier, it must either come from the same batch of ink (i.e. ink manufacturers make the colors of ink in batches and stock them till they have to make a new batch when the inventory runs low) that was previously tested or they will have to get the testing done again. The law does not allow for testing done once. Each and every batch of ink (or the base colors) must be tested.

Yes, there are a lot of rules. But it is important to make sure that both you and your suppliers understand them. The magazines and SGIA have been and will continue to publish information about CPSIA. I recommend to all garment decorators to pay close attention to this information.

Best wishes,

Mark


----------

